# Pictures of several litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say about these litters. I got as few individual mousies that are interesting and maybe worth breeding in the future. I've had pretty good results in my attempts to restore my fawn lines, but not as definitive for the tricolors. I think one of the babies in Tracker's litters is developing some good cream/yellow splashing, and I;m looking forward to further progress on the yellow/red tris.

Trackers's babies-the beige does not show well in pix but is lovely in person...I know that sounds kind of weak, but it's the truth! It's nice in satin, probably wouldn't please the eye as much in standard coats. I'm going to cross my chocolate buck Ghiradelli to see if I can get black, chocolate and beige, which I guess would be called a quadcolor...you guys already know that moustress likes to color outside the lines....  

See the lemony one, Sarah? Yellow splashy!










Here are Ghiradelli and Mitzi's litter; he is an old boy, a survivor of the accident, and a very sweet affectionate boy who has a lovely deep reddish chocolate. It's too bad that I have what looks like lilac on these babies...not a well considered pairing, I;m afraid. The gray ( is it lilac or coffee? or diluted chocolate?) does not please the eye much in tricolor....gonna get him a different doe for his next assignment.




These babies are interesting; I'm glad to have another standard fawn as I like to outcross standard to my fawn satins, as it cuts back the chance of seeing the 'evil satin syndrome' too often. They're nice big babies that could use an outcross later to beef up the tails, which are sort of stick-like.


----------



## 4mb3r (Oct 5, 2011)

Aww SOO adorable  Very nice babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I spent an extra hour with the babies last night, both or pix and for taming them down by handling them; it's so cute when a tiny mousie pinches you with its tiny little toofies!

*awww, the itsybitsycutsiewootsieteensieweensiemousiewousies gots toofies!*


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They look great,I've also got a wide mixture.No odd eye yet alas


----------

